# Lower back twinges 37 weeks



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello Emilycaitlin, I'm 37 weeks and just starting to get lower back twinges. Had a scan a few days ago and my cervix is measuring 2.5 cm. I'm really hoping to get to 39 weeks when I'm scheduled for a c section on Apr 21st. This is my first baby...what are the chances that I'll make it or does it sound like things are moving already?
Thanks!
xA


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's difficult to say, as it can be a sign of labour, but it can just be late pregnancy also. Back twinges on it's own doesn't really indicate that anything is happening, and your cervix was about the right length for now. I'm afraid only time will tell, but what you've described doesn't sound like you will need your section bringing forward yet,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Emilycaitlin for the reply!
xxA


----------

